# Sikeston, Mo. small farm to be auctioned



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I just ran across this and if anyone is interested they have to move fast.

http://www.treasury.gov/auctions/irs/simo_real_5638.htm


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

wow that would be nice to have!


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Not too fast, with over 600,000 against it.. no way is the Gov. gonna give up title on the first sale...seen people win the bid onna piece of property here and the gov. nullified it and sold it again.....and again before they cleared it...JMHO


----------

